# How to convert vb.net file to c#?



## achuthan1988 (May 28, 2011)

I have a vb.net GUI application.How do i convert it to C#.I use vs 2005.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 29, 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------



## connectsw (May 30, 2011)

you can find this answer by using google


----------



## Prasid (May 30, 2011)

Ah! Here have fine app for you and it's shareware.
*VBConversions VB.Net to C Sharp Converter*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2011)

achuthan1988 said:


> I have a vb.net GUI application.How do i convert it to C#.I use vs 2005.



Convert VB.NET to C# - A free code conversion tool - developer Fusion


----------

